# Mali discovery suggests Al Qaeda has MANPADS/SA7s



## CougarKing (11 Jun 2013)

link



> *Manual left behind in Mali suggests al-Qaida training to use feared surface-to-air missile*
> The Canadian Press
> 
> TIMBUKTU, Mali - The photocopies of the manual lay in heaps on the floor, in stacks that scaled one wall, like Xeroxed, stapled handouts for a class.
> ...


----------



## MilEME09 (14 Jun 2013)

Concerning, but considering the range of the SA-7, the launch window for such an attack is small, Now I may be committing a taboo here and under estimating our enemy but for now I suspect they lack the training to know when they cant fire. SA-7's are also inaccurate, but in enough numbers this could prove to be a serious problem.


----------

